
The Multiple Inert Gas Elimination Technique 50 Years Later: Lessons Learned - tacon
https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/The-Multiple-Inert-Gas-Elimination-Technique-50-Wagner/ef2df8b500a3e2871ecc9edf100721e78dc944be
======
drapred7
Can OP give us a summary? It looks interesting but I dont understand.

~~~
tacon
A recent MedCram video on COVID-19 and lung function[0] mentioned the
technique, and how he hopes it is used to figure out the lung failure modes
for this disease. The lungs are very complex systems and the video goes
through three possible ways for lungs to fail. COVID-19 is so new, doctors
don't have a good understanding of which failure (bottleneck) is killing
people. The technique was invented in the 70s to be able to disentangle all
the flow factors and pinpoint where the rate limited step is in real diseased
lungs.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO4xgcIaPeA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO4xgcIaPeA)

